# My Beauty Collection...(great pics!)



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 21, 2008)

* Mac Lipsticks (Back-front)
 Retro, Dare you, Soft pause, Mellow mood, Viva glam V, Skew and Crazee.*






*
Missy,Star Nova, Pink Poodle, Viva Glam V, Ripe Ready/soft lush and Golden Soft.





NYX girls round gloss in topaz, NYX Goddess of the night mega shine in red plush, brush on gloss in golden mauve. Victoria's very sexy lip stick in shy, beauty rush in hot chocolate and slice of heaven.





Maybelline New York lipsticks and glosses; Metallic Mauve, Sugar plum ice, windsor rose, peach colada. Shinylicious in jam-n-jelly and lolli pink.





From Sephora, Bare Esscentuals lipstick in plum brulee, Sephora manic lipstick, Urban decay ultraglide lip gloss. Clinique long last gloss wear in guava gold and long last lipstick in golden brandy.





Max Factor lipstick,Cover Girl lipstick, Revlon colorstay, Rimmel lip vinly, Pixi tinted lip silk, Mac Fafi lip glass, Maybelline lip gloss and Nyc liquid lip shine and Nyc smooth mineral loose powder blush.





Just some other lip stick, glosses and balms.





DKNY delicious night lip gloss and the body shop hi-shine gloss in pink grapefruit.* 





*A BUNCH of eyeshadows and I'm trying to buy more...




*
*Maybelline waterproof eyeliner in brown, Victoria's secret beauty rush eyeliner in gold and purple, NYX liquied eye liner in pink, UDPP, Maybelline's ultra lash mascara, Rimmel's glam eye mascara, wet and wild pencil eye liners in green, black and white and lastely, a couple of brushes....*





*Have any questions?*


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

Great Stash you got going there! Impressive


----------



## EllieFerris (Nov 23, 2008)

Fun collection!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice !


----------

